# breakfast bar



## not2sure (May 10, 2006)

hello all, 

We are in the process of doing a few DIY projects around the house and one is to cut out a passthrough between the living room and kitchen with a breakfast bar in corporated in there. I've been scouring the internet quite a bit to find some ideas on how to finish the actual passthrough and some ideas for the actual countertops, but came up a little dry.

I'm a little foggy on where to start. i mean I know I need to cut the passthrough out and finish the sides and such, but what will the counter rest on? Drywall? Should i place a 2x4 on the bottom side of the passthrough to attach the breakfast bar counter to? also, is there a standard height for a breakfast bar that I should be aware of?

Thanks in advance for any advice!

Luis


----------



## Bud Cline (May 10, 2006)

You can purchase decorative knee-braces in all sizes to support the bar overhang on either side of the wall. The bar-top itself can be made in many ways and you need to select a finsih probably before you can determine how to build the rough-in.

Generally a pass-thru of this type would come through the wall at 42 inches above the floor but this isn't mandatory.  You may want it to match standard kitchen cabinet height at about 35-36 inches above the floor.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 10, 2006)

Roughing in the frame is just about as hard as putting in a window or door fame.
Basically the same difference.  I am estimating that the opening will be probably in the nature of 4' or less?  (About 2 people to sit in, comfortably, because anymore than that, you may as well bring on the kitchen table).

Now, you should look at the "bar stools" that you want to use for this, before you start to "hack away" at the wall... Then govern your height requirements to that.  

Now will this be a "through" to both sides?  Being that your going to have people on one side and on the other? (Kitchen table mode again), or, just from the living room or kitchen?  Those are factors...  

Formica?  Granite?  Composition?  Many media to choose from, and the bracing will be determined by the material you want to use in your "table top" LOL!

Are you going to install lighting to shine down on the food?  (I would NOT recommend those "pucks" as light source, they get extremely hot!).

What type of wall is this?  Brick, Stone? Studs? Drywall?  Load bearing wall?  Cosmetic wall?  All will have a different "need" for shoring up the project.

Decorative trim an mold is up to you, but, dont get too fancy, nor, too plain with it, unless it will match the kitchen and living room on either side.

Ok, my rambling thoughts as they are, and what may come...

Jesse


----------



## not2sure (Jun 28, 2006)

sorry for the delay inresponse, we had a few set backs and am just getting back into the breakfast bar idea. 

Ok this is what we have done so far...
I cut the hole in the drywall, and removed the studs in the way, I placed two studs on the side of the hole for suport of the drywall sides. I have yet to trim down the studs on the bottom and top of the cut out to place the dryway onto. I plan on it being trimless so some corner bead will be used to make sure that dents are at a minimum. I have the height at 42" so I have a little space above the kitchen counter for a wall socket. this will be utilized on one size as the kitchen side will be over the counter. I plan on using formica on plywood, but havent practiced with the router yet so I need to grab a few scraps of some cheapo stuff and give it a whirl first....

So thats where i am at right now. I am still alittle lost on the plasters the drywall, but im sure ill get it once i get going. hopefully it will all look ok once done!

any tips or advice on this leg of the trip?!

Thanks for the replies, i really do appreciate them!

Luis


----------



## not2sure (Jun 28, 2006)

Also, it is not a load bearing wall. Lighting will be a floor lamp in living room, as we get plenty of sunlight in the morning through the windows in the kitchen and the living room in the evening. It's more a matter of making sure I do the drywall correctly as I;ve never tackled that before, but the measurements have already been done, hole cut, frame alomst done. I just need to even out the top and bottom studs a bit.

thanks!

Luis


----------

